# r.i.p. pepper



## NimblesGirl12 (Jan 11, 2009)

pepper was a beautiful fleabitten gray. i loved her and would come up to her after my lesson to pet her. her lovely head would rest on my sholder. she was sweet and always trying ot please. she jumped with her owner until she was injured. even then she wanted to jump. she had gotten navicular. the vets said she would live to be the same age as a healthy horse but she wouldnt be able to ride until her senior years. it was all going fine but all of a sudden it got bad. her foot sweeled up more than it ever had before. jill called the vet knowing what she was gonna say. and she did pepper had to be put down. jill cried i cryed everyone at the barn cried for poor pepper. the following friday the vet came with the truck. she put her down and took her away. now jill is still depressed and hasnt came down to the barn much the last few days. this was her first horse she had to put down. her sweet loveing pepper. so even in the days that follow we all miss pepper even her messy stall. so rest in peace pepper. and hopefully we will all see you when we go to heaven.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

awwwwwwww... i sssoooooooo sorry for her loss;(


----------

